

A tutorial to build a simple Flask OCR server with Tesseract - rhgraysonii
https://github.com/rhgraysonii/ocr_tutorial/blob/master/README.md

======
rhgraysonii
Author here. Gladly will answer any questions and would love to take some
feedback!

